# Inexpensive snow cat type vehicle?



## polar bear (Sep 30, 2008)

Looking for dual tracked snow vehicle for xcountry ski trail grooming. Could put track on my Polaris Ranger , but wondering if there is an affordable snow cat type option out there. Groomer weighs about 400 lbs. A real Snowcat is about $25,000 and dwell out of my range. Any makes or models suggested would be much appreciated.


----------

